# Interested in buying 2 "mini" kids in Northern CA-



## maudandmuse (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi there, my name is Emily and I'm new to this group. I live in Humboldt County. My 2 homeschooled kids (human!) and I are interested in raising two baby goats (to be longterm family members) this season. We're all ready with fence, barn, and goat books--just looking to connect with some breeders or farmers within driving distance with little goats to sell. We're interested in any miniature type breed such as pygmies, nigerians, or minis, probably 2 wethers but possibly two does since I can't quite get the idea of fresh goat cheese out of my mind . We're very interested in having the "bottle baby experience", as well, and are home a lot consistently so that big time committment should work out fine. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you or your neighbor will have or has some kids to sell or if you have a Northern CA or Southern OR breeder to recommend--thank you!! I'm sure I'll post here a lot with questions as our experience unfolds 

Thanks!
Emily Wood


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

There are SO many breeders near you, including me! Im in northern cali, and If you email me I can give you a list of all the breeders near us


----------



## maudandmuse (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you, I would love that! I just replied to your email , too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can try www.goatfinder.com they have a list of breeders....and welcome to the group! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome from Western Washington! I'm also a homeschool mom... just barely though, as my daughter is almost 16 and son is married and gone.... and 2 Nigerian Dwarf does was my midlife crisis.. Ha ha One of my does kidded about 2 months ago and I'm enjoying the cheese and soap now!!! The other doe is due in June, and I have recently purchased 2 more does.... WARNING: This hobby is contagious!!!!! Good luck and have fun with this new adventure! It's a blast! (get does!)


----------

